# Holy frikkin woodies!



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 21, 2020)

My outdoor ex wheely bin woody colony is now 9 years old... it goes through cycles... I've noticed at intervals, usually once, maybe twice a year there's barely any winged adults to be found and I have a billion juveniles... I was out almost 2 hours ago while the sun was atill up collecting baby woodies for the purvisi hatchies and noticed the colony is once again bursting at the seams... population explosion...



Just went out in the dark to take a look...


Yeah... got a few ay...



Those egg cartons weigh like a kilo when picked up... they're so full of roaches... crazy.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Apparently the winged ones have laid eggs and are due to die soon. Talk to your old mate Brian, he has turned it into a science.


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 28, 2020)

My Woodie tub is doing pretty well too. Probably should split them into two tubs actually. Getting a bit crowded in just the one.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2020)

Tobe404 said:


> My Woodie tub is doing pretty well too. Probably should split them into two tubs actually. Getting a bit crowded in just the one.
> 
> View attachment 330450


Bin there... pardon the pun!


----------



## Friller2009 (Jan 22, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My outdoor ex wheely bin woody colony is now 9 years old... it goes through cycles... I've noticed at intervals, usually once, maybe twice a year there's barely any winged adults to be found and I have a billion juveniles... I was out almost 2 hours ago while the sun was atill up collecting baby woodies for the purvisi hatchies and noticed the colony is once again bursting at the seams... population explosion...
> View attachment 330389
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lot of cockroaches.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 23, 2021)

apparently winged woodies only have a short time left but have already dropped the oothica (egg)
[automerge]1611383450[/automerge]


Tobe404 said:


> My Woodie tub is doing pretty well too. Probably should split them into two tubs actually. Getting a bit crowded in just the one.
> 
> View attachment 330450


you need to put some egg cartons on their side to create space and let the frass drop down to the bottom. Much easier to catch some bugs
[automerge]1611383699[/automerge]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Bin there... pardon the pun!
> View attachment 330451
> View attachment 330452


Hey Kev, if your bin is 9YO and you've never cleaned it out it must be full of frass by now, you've probably only got a few inches of bugs at the top. I just cleaned out my 50l tub, 2 inches of frass after 2-3 months


----------

